# Lamborghini & Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 2 & 3



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Continued from part 1....

And now for the moment you have all been waiting for 
I will let the photos do the talking !































































































































LSP ( Last Step Product ) Swissvax Crystal Rock ( worth $ 1500 AU a jar )

Two coats of this very expensive wax where used to coat the paint of this beauty !

The reflection of the Crystal Rock on this Pearl Yellow Metallic Paint is just unbelievable ( the photos don't do it justice )!

Thanks to all for looking, and a special thank you to all you porn subscribers

Regards Mario



















Lamborghini and Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 3

Well guys , this is the other car that i detailed after the LP 670 SV !

As you will see from the following photos the amount of work that went into the Engine Bay which was dull and oxidized !

One whole day was spent just for the engine bay alone ! This was a back braking job !
I could have spent 4 days on this Ferrari but the owner allowed me 3 days, but in the end he admitted that i should have spent an extra day go figure :doh:

So on with the detail .

Before









Before 









After









50/50


















Notice how dull and oxidized the Left hand side of the Carbon Fibre is   and the right hand side looking glossy again 










Engine Bay all done !










Metal Polish AutoGlym Metal Polish 
LSP for engine bay AutoGlym High Definition Wax !

Client wanted me to try this Wax out on his Engine Bay .

Tail Pipes cleaned with AutoGlym Metal Polish and steel wool 0000 .










Before









After









I called it a day as my back was killing me leaning over the engine bay with my Flex DA and Mini Metabo RO.

Day two

Bright and early to get as much work done on the paint work as possible, i only had one day left so i was timing myself !

All areas of Carbon Fibre were polished using a small Random Orbital Polisher since an attempt at hand polishing was a complete waste of time ! 
The only exception were very small areas on the center console which required hand polishing and later sealed with AutoGlym High Definition Wax which was also used in the engine bay !










Pinnacle and AutoGlym were used for the Leather









aluminum kick board










And you know how times flies when you are having fun 

Paint Correction in progress 
Mothers Professional line of Polishes were used to correct this Ferrari Challenge Stradale with my Festool Rap 180 Rotary and my Flex XC 3401 VRG DA polisher with a combination of Lake Country's Foam Wool Pad and CG Hex-Logic 6.5" pads from Orange , Green , and White to refine the paintwork !










With the paint correction all done it was time to apply three coats of Swissvax Crystal Rock over two days .

Here are the final results please enjoy !

















































































































































Thanks to all for looking i hope you enjoyed the write up as much as i enjoyed working on these supercars !

Regards

Mario

Coming up next !

Lamborghini and Ferrari Sydney Detailing Trip part 4








*


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work and cars Mario, I do like Ferrari's that are not in resale red.:thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Super work there mate..

That silver Ferrari colour is also very nice to work on


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking great there my friend! I would ask you, "How's life?" but I see it's going well :thumb:!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work and cars Mario, I do like Ferrari's that are not in resale red.:thumb:


Thanks Rob,

Yes, this is one of my favourite Ferrari's and the colour alone well,that 's another thing .
You can't beat Rosso Corsa on Ferrari's it's so deep and rich in colour !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Looking great there my friend! I would ask you, "How's life?" but I see it's going well :thumb:!


Thanks Jesse ,

Life is good can't complain although i would like to be back in Sydney of course
Perhaps the end of the year or early January 2011 !

I will keep you posted my friend !

Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brynjar said:


> Super work there mate..
> 
> That silver Ferrari colour is also very nice to work on


Thanks Brynjar,

This CS was a challenge to work on especially the engine bay , the Silver paint on this Ferrari came up really deep in colour after paint correction and SV CR ,so much so that it looked another colour altogether :doublesho

Regards

Mario


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho stunning!


----------



## krimpenrik (Sep 26, 2010)

one word, sweet!


----------



## Nial24 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow I want!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

krimpenrik said:


> one word, sweet!


Thanks mate :thumb:

You should hear the sound 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

So do i :driver:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> :doublesho stunning!


Agreed :thumb:
Especially the Lambo :doublesho

Mario


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Great Finish and Car! 

What curing time did you leave the CR on for and also how long did you leave between coats?

Was CR used on the black bit of the Sv under the wing, it looks almost matte finish?


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

PS is that AG HD Wax on the window seal in the picture of the Silver Ferrari? to the left of the F-1 Poster


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the wing on the Murcie SV :thumb:

The silver is a great colour on the 360 and nice with red sports seats too:thumb:

Great work nice pics:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice work love that sv


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

You have done well mario keep up the great work:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantástico


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> :doublesho stunning!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

krimpenrik said:


> one word, sweet!


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nial24 said:


> Wow I want!


So do I :driver:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Great Finish and Car!
> 
> What curing time did you leave the CR on for and also how long did you leave between coats?
> 
> Was CR used on the black bit of the Sv under the wing, it looks almost matte finish?


Thanks Mitch ,

I left the Swissvax Crystal Rock on for less than five minutes !
The 10 Minute myth is BS ! Leave it too long and it will be very difficult to remove !

CR was not used for the wing or any other matte finish because that's how the Carbon Fibre on those areas are matte finish !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> PS is that AG HD Wax on the window seal in the picture of the Silver Ferrari? to the left of the F-1 Poster


Yes it is


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Love the wing on the Murcie SV :thumb:
> 
> The silver is a great colour on the 360 and nice with red sports seats too:thumb:
> 
> Great work nice pics:thumb:


The wing on the Murcielago makes the car look more imposing and aggressive looking

The Silver CS looks much deeper and richer in colour after two days of paint correction and three coats of SV CR 

Thanks mate :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> very nice work love that sv


Thanks horned yo,

The SV is a beast of a car 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maikolo said:


> You have done well Mario keep up the great work:thumb:


Thanks maikolo,

I will mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Fantástico


Grazie


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lamborghini ... wow, just wow!


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Impressive work there OP


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful as always mario. And some nice metal!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top work as usual Mario


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

That's what we like to see! Congrats!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

martin_46 said:


> Lamborghini ... wow, just wow!


*Agreed :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

eatcustard said:


> Impressive work there OP


*Thanks mate :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Beautiful as always mario. And some nice metal!!


*Thanks Matt , even if these jobs were done two years ago I still enjoyed working on these exotics !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Top work as usual Mario


*Thanks Mike , much appreciated comments buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> That's what we like to see! Congrats!


*Thanks Bruno , glad you like them :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice results achieved on some stunning cars Mario :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Complimenti mario, gran lavoro e auto stupende.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice mario


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work . 

That Lambo looks amazing :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Very nice results achieved on some stunning cars Mario :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


*Thanks Faysal, glad you like them buddy :thumb:
I enjoyed working on these beasts especially the Challenge Stradale !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

eatcustard said:


> Impressive work there OP


*Thanks mate :thumb*:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

FabrizioTDI said:


> Complimenti mario, gran lavoro e auto stupende.


*Grazie Fabrizio, mi fa piacere che ti piace il mio lavoro 

C'e ne saranno delle altre sul Sydney Detailing Trip 2012 !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice mario


*Thanks Stevie , more to come in the Sydney Detailing Trip 2012 !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Cracking work .
> 
> That Lambo looks amazing :argie:


*
Thank you very much :thumb:*


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jlw41 said:


> Stunning work :thumb:


*Thank you !

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful work Mario! I love the look of the Lambo!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


-Raven- said:



Beautiful work Mario! I love the look of the Lambo! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Matty :thumb: Glad you like buddy !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black.MB said:


> Top work:thumb:


*Thanks :thumb:*


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

stunning! wooowww


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Luis said:


> stunning! wooowww


Thanks Luis !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome, very nice:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> Awesome, very nice:thumb:





raitkens83 said:


> Nice work!


Thank you :wave:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Not a bad collection, Great Work lol


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Not a bad collection, Great Work lol


Thank you Andrew :thumb:

Mario


----------

